# CALIFORNIA--Medical Exemption Bill AB 2000 ACTION ALERT!



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*CALIFORNIA--Medical Exemption Bill AB 2000 ACTION ALERT!*

California Assembly Member Curt Hagmanhas filed a billwhich will insert a Medical Exemption Clause into California's Rabies Law.* Assembly Bill AB200* http://www.leginfo.ca.gov./pub/09-10/bill/asm/ab_1951-2000/ab_2000_bill_20100217_introduced.html

"This bill would exempt from the vaccination requirement the owner of a dog that a licensed veterinarian determines, on an annual basis, may have a potentially lethal reaction to the vaccination."

The bill has gone to the Agriculture Committee, concerned pet owners should call the Committee Secretary (Mona Wood) at *916-319-2084* and leave a message for the Committee that you want them to recommend passage of this bill. Feline owners should request that this clause include cats as well. 


*PERMISSION GRANTED TO CROSS POST*

You can also contact the Agriculture Committee members at the phone numbers or e-mail addresses below and leave a message for the Committee that you want them to recommend passage of this bill. 


[SIZE=-1]

Cathleen Galgiani - Chair
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Dem-17[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](916) 319-2017[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][email protected] [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

Tom Berryhill - Vice Chair
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Rep-25[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](916) 319-2025[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][email protected] [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

Connie Conway
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Rep-34[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](916) 319-2034[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][email protected] [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

Jean Fuller
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Rep-32[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](916) 319-2032[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][email protected] [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

Jerry Hill
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Dem-19[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](916) 319-2019[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][email protected] [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

Fiona Ma
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Dem-12[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](916) 319-2012[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][email protected] [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

Tony Mendoza
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Dem-56[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](916) 319-2056[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][email protected] [/SIZE][SIZE=-1]

Mariko Yamada
[/SIZE][SIZE=-1]Dem-8[/SIZE][SIZE=-1](916) 319-2008[/SIZE][SIZE=-1][email protected] [/SIZE]


----------

